# The Colonies at Williamsburg (#DJ38)



## Miss Marty (Feb 20, 2018)

The Colonies at Williamsburg (#DJ38) 
5380 Olde Town Road 
Williamsburg,  VA  23188 
Resort telephone number: 757/903-2000
send email to :colonies@dmresorts.com

*Attn: RCI Exchangers*

*Urgent Information*

Resort Fees: Cash or Credit is accepted.

Service Charge fee is 50.00 U.S. dollars. 

A $50.00 fine is applicable for units left excessively unclean.

Additional Maid Service fee is 50.00 U.S. dollars. .
Housekeeping services are not included. 

Resort amenities fee is 25.00 U.S. dollars. .
Per unit per week. 

Service Charge fee is 5.00 U.S. dollars. 
Fee per package received for registered guests.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2018)

I own here and at Williamsburg Plantation.  They have never exchanged through RCI before. They are managed by Daily Resorts like most other Vacation Village properties.  Previously these were the only 2 that exchanged in II only.  
I think the wording of the fees are confusing and things may have changed since last year but here is my take on it until I get clarification from the resort.  

I think the $50 service charge is only if you leave the unit  "excessively unclean" at check out or request a tidy during the week.
The $25 amenities fee applies to everyone including owners using their own week.  Despite personal requests to pay for internet through MF's, both resorts have these fees $25 amenities fee at check in.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 21, 2018)

How are they? Are you enjoying the property? Anything special about them?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 21, 2018)

They are fine.  Colonies is a step above Williamsburg Plantation.  The units are similar to the side by side Woodstone at Massanutten units.  There are 2 story buildings with no elevators.  I believe the 3 story buildings do have elevators.  They have a number of pet friendly specifically designated units if that interests anyone at Williamsburg Plantation.  They are the same people as Vacation Village at Parkway.  More condo-ish with pools than a true resort but the location is fine for both Busch Gardens and Historic Williamsburg and the MF for 4 br lockoff units are reasonable and summer 2br units exchange decently through II.  I can usually rent out a summer partial kitchen 2 br side for $475-$550 and the full kitchen side for $550-$625 without too much trouble or deposit it with an exchange company if I don't want to use it myself.  Both have MF around $850 for the 4 br Lock off unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2018)

That $850 MF for a 4 br lockoff units is not a bad deal.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 22, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> They are fine.  Colonies is a step above Williamsburg Plantation.  The units are similar to the side by side Woodstone at Massanutten units.  There are 2 story buildings with no elevators.  I believe the 3 story buildings do have elevators.  They have a number of pet friendly specifically designated units if that interests anyone at Williamsburg Plantation.  They are the same people as Vacation Village at Parkway.  More condo-ish with pools than a true resort but the location is fine for both Busch Gardens and Historic Williamsburg and the MF for 4 br lockoff units are reasonable and summer 2br units exchange decently through II.  I can usually rent out a summer partial kitchen 2 br side for $475-$550 and the full kitchen side for $550-$625 without too much trouble or deposit it with an exchange company if I don't want to use it myself.  Both have MF around $850 for the 4 br Lock off unit.



If you rent out your unit, can the tenant bring a pet?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 22, 2018)

wackymother said:


> If you rent out your unit, can the tenant bring a pet?


Yes- Vacation Village properties have pet friendly units in both Orlando (parkway) and Williamsburg (plantation), these are for owners, their guests and even RCI/interval exchanges.  One thing to note though is there are only certain units that are designated as pet friendly- I don't know how many at each resort.  Once they are reserved they are gone.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 20, 2018)

As of June 20, 2018

Source: RCI Website

The Colonies at Williamsburg (#DJ38)

Resort amenities fee is 
$ 25.00 US dollars - Per unit - Per week.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 21, 2018)

Q:

Did any Colonies at Williamsburg owners
get a postcard from RCI/Vacation Village

Celebrate the Grand Opening of Vacation Village Resorts 
newest propertiesin historic Williamsburg, VA with a 
Complimentary Vacation at select Vacation Village Resorts!

As a valued Vacation Village Resorts and affiliates owner,
you are invited to enjoy acomplimentary one week stay 
with no deposit or Points required
for only a $159 transaction fee.*

https://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/landing/vacation-village-family-of-resorts.page


*The Colonies at Williamsburg Resort 
*
Consists of 288 two-bedroom (or 144 four-bedroom) 
condominiums spread across 27 low-rise buildings. 
Buildings vary between two and three floors with no elevators.

Email: : colonies@dmresorts.com


----------



## Ricci (Jun 22, 2018)

When I was checking into Williamsburg Plantation earlier this month, I heard the front desk agent tell another guest that there were only 16 pet friendly units in the complex.  Comparatively speaking.... not many units are pet friendly.


----------

